# Is it true



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I read some where the other day that a holster designed for the 226 will work for the P6 / 225. Just wondering if this is true (If it is that would solve alot of problems when shopping for a holster).


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I carry my P6 in the Galco summer comfort IWB that is for my P229. It's not as tight in the holster as the P229, but it's not loose, either. I consider it a good option for an IWB holster for my P6..


----------

